# Dday #.....WTF I lost count....



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

First let me say, I know I'm divorced, I know he has had numerous ea's and pa's. So why the hell does it still hurt so much when I found out one of those ea's I was so worried about was actually a pa with his nephew's wife?

I keep thinking being divorced should make it hurt less. He won't talk about it, he's pissed at me for not letting it all go. He's mad that his nephew is beyond pissed and angry. All the while I have no where to vent but a computer....


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Vent away this is a safe haven to say whatever you want to get off your chest .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

always_hopefull said:


> First let me say, I know I'm divorced, I know he has had numerous ea's and pa's. So why the hell does it still hurt so much when I found out one of those ea's I was so worried about was actually a pa with his nephew's wife?
> 
> I keep thinking being divorced should make it hurt less. He won't talk about it, he's pissed at me for not letting it all go. He's mad that his nephew is beyond pissed and angry. All the while I have no where to vent but a computer....


He backstabbed his own nephew. How does the family treat him now?


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response, I took some time off to try and collect myself. 

@ Eli, many thanks.

@ Chapparal, yes it was his nephew's wife. He had been chatting with her for a couple of years but had convinced me it was all in fun and that her H knew all about it (his nephew). Apparently he did not know and while they were seperated at the time I told him, they were talking about R. This information has changed that somewhat, and he is filing for divorce and going for full custody.

My exh's family is damaged to say the least, they really haven't said much at all, they just avoid it. His nephew was really po'd at him for awhile, but after a couple of weeks is calming down and wants my ex to give an affadavit to the courts outlining her behaviour. She and my ex had been sexting for awhile, and this one time she told him to come up where she was, and hour and a half away and she would make his fantasies come true. Then he asked me if we could go visit with her for a weekend. You want to know the kicker? He told me he asked so that by "us" going we were showing solidarity in our M.....:scratchhead:


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

always_hopefull said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I took some time off to try and collect myself.
> 
> @ Eli, many thanks.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone could make this stuff up.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So has the warning gone out far and wide to friends and family that he is an unrepentant cheater and marriage wrecker? So spouses can make sure he isn't ever allowed in their lives?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Post a billboard with his face on it. Write the words, 'If I can screw over my own nephew, imagine what I could do to you!  '

What a slime ball. You MUST know his behaviour is NOT because you weren't awesome. He's just a vile, selfish, disgusting POS.

Happy Divorce to you! At least now you don't have to worry about working anything out. That was the beauty of my breakup with my daughter's father. "Oh he's homeless now?" NOT MY PROBLEM!


----------

